#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Phu Langka National Park

## dirtydog

*Phu Langka National Park* 

Nakhon Phanom

*General Information*

Phu Lang ka National Park, about 31,250 Rais or 50 squares kilometers, covers the area in Baan Pang District, Nakhon Phanom Province, and Sega District, Nong Khai Province. There generally are productive forests such as montane forest, rain forest, mixed forest and deciduous forest. The area is the source of water, habitat of a number of animals, and has many wonderful places to visit such as cliffs, caves and waterfalls. Despite the beautiful scenery and productive forest, the area also has varieties of life and environment.

*Geography*

The area has three mountains, overlapping each other and lying north and south, alternating with mountain ranges and small mountains along with Khong River. The highest peak is about 563 meters above sea level. This mountain Range is the source of many rivers which flow to Khong River in Baan Pair District and are valuable for agriculture of people around Phu Lang ka National Park.

*Climate*

The weather in this area is the same as other parts of Northeastern Thailand. At the top of the mountains is cold temperature about 0-5 degrees Celsius, approximately 25-36 degrees Celsius all the year round. The area has 1,860 mm. of rain per year.

*Flora and Fauna*

Generally, plants found are wild flower especially Lady’s Slipper Orchid which used to be taken for export until it became almost extinct. So almost of flowers now are orchids in family of ARACEAE and ORCHIDACEAE, and many kinds of herb. Most of animals, often found and seen by local people, are mammals such as wild boar, monkey, palm civet, barking deer, squirrel, flying squirrel, chipmunk, many kinds of bird, and reptiles such as salamander and snake.

----------

